# Gaming PC Verbessrungsvorschläge gesucht und Fragen



## Bone-Hunter89 (14. Februar 2013)

*Gaming PC Verbessrungsvorschläge gesucht und Fragen*

Hallo Leute 

Mein alter PC hat den Geist aufgegeben, daher muss Ersatz her. Ich kenne mich nicht mehr so aus mit Hardware, daher hoffe ich ihr könnt mir Verbesserungsvorschläge machen. 
Der PC soll nur fürs Spielen sein, und möglichst lange alle zukünftigen Spiele auf höchsten Einstellungen schaffen z.B. Crysis 5^^
Um es vorweg zu sagen, ich möchte nicht übertakten und auch nicht aufrüsten (außer villeicht Ram), sondern in vielen Jahren einen komplett neuen PC (bis aufs Gehäuse und Laufwerk) kaufen, daher ist mir wichtig, dass alle Komponenten in etwa gleich stark sind und es keinen Flaschenhals in Zukunft gibt. 

Hier meine voraussichtliche Konfiguration: 

Mainboard: MSI Z77MA-G45 Z77 LGA1155 
Prozessor: INTEL Core i5 3570 4x 3.40 GHz 6MB 
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x4GB DDR3-1600 Kingston 

Prozessorkühler: Intel Original-Kühler LGA 1155/56 
Gehäuselüfter 1 und 2: Standard 120mm 

Laufwerk: LG BLU-RAY-COMBO 
Festplatte: 2.0TB WD Toshiba DT01ACA200 64MB 
Wechseldatenträger: Panel 3.5" CardReader multicolor 

Grafikkarte: 2048MB Gainward GTX 660 Ti Phantom 
Soundkarte: integriert 
Netzwerkkarte: integriert 
Wireless LAN: Da hab ich null Ahnung von, welche empfehlt ihr? und warum? 

Gehäuse: BitFenix Colossus Big Tower white 
Netzteil: be quiet! Sys-Power 550W 80Plus 

60 Monate Garantie enthalten (36 Monate Abholservice) im Preis enthalten bei Grey

Insgesamt kostet das System ca. 1125-1143 bei Grey Computer, bei Geizhals würde ich für einen möglichst identischen Rechner zwar nur ca. 1056 bezahlen, allerdings ohne Garantie. 
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/safebasketdetail.jsp?profil.scbsk_show=964143

Eigentlich wollte ich nicht viel mehr als 1000 Euro ausgeben, aber ich sehe leider keine Möglichkeit Komponenten auszutauschen ohne spürbare Leistungseinbußen hinzunehmen... mal sehen was ihr sagt.
Ist das System stimmig? Alles ungefähr gleichstark? Kein Flaschenhals? Ist das Netzteil zu leistungsstark oder zu klein? Und reicht die Grafikkarte? 
Preis/Leistung ist sehr wichtig. 

1. Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich mir unsicher, ich habe verschiedene Benchmarks gelesen und in manchen schneidet die GTX 660 Ti sehr gut ab (weniger als 10% langsamer als eine 7970), in anderen wird sie sogar von einer 7950 geschlagen...
Welche ist eurer Meinung nach für Spiele besser? Die GTX 660 Ti oder 7950? Oder findet ihr den Aufpreis zur 7970 sinnvoll? Oder wird bei einer 7970 eh der Prozessor der Flaschenhals sein? 

2. Als ich mich über den aktuellen Stand der Technik informiert habe, es ist mir aufgefallen, dass es zum Teil extreme Preisunterschiede bei Festplatten der gleichen Hersteller und der identischen Kapazität gibt:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - SEAGATE Constellation CS SED 2TB 64MB
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Toshiba DT01ACA Series 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Toshiba MK2002TSKB 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s

Wodran liegt das? Welche Kriterien sind entscheidend beim Festplattenkauf? 

3. In dem FAQ bei Chip stand bei Festplatten die größer als 1 TB sind lieber mehrere statt einer kaufen (da stand keine Begründung), wieso? Stimmt das? 

4. Bei meinem jetzigen PC hatte ich das Problem, dass wenn ich Windows Vista 64bit neu aufgespielt habe, dass der PC nur mit 2GB Ram klar kam, bis Patches installiert waren. Ich musste zum Fomratieren 2 GB rausnehmen, sodass nur noch 2 GB übrig blieben. Sonst startete der Rechner nicht oder so.
Lag das am PC oder an der Vista DVD?

5. Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten!!!


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2013)

Über 1000€ kommt mir da sehr viel vor ^^  der PC sieht eher nach um die 800€ aus. Hast Du da wirklich alles aufgeschrieben, was Du bestellen willst? Dein Link zum Warenkorb ist nur temprär oder Deinen Login gebunden, da können wir leider nicht sehen, was alles drin ist.

Wozu nimmst Du zB so ein teures und großes Gehäuse? Man bekommt für 40-50€ schon sehr gute MIDI-Gehäuse, und in MIDI gibt es heutzutage auch genug mit sehr großzügig dimensioniertem Innenraum. Vor allem nimmst Du ja auch ein µATX-Board, da macht ein großes Gehäuse noch weniger Sinn.

Beim Board: der Z77-Chipsatz ist an sich zum Übertakten gedacht. Vlt wäre ein anderes Board mit anderem Chipsatz zu dem Preis besser, oder ein gleichgutes Board billiger? Was brauchst Du denn alles an Anschlüssen? 



zu 1: im Schnitt ist die 7950 besser als die 660 Ti, und an sich auch kaum teurer - ganz gut ist zB die von Gigabyte, die ist schon übertaktet und kommt an eine VGTX 670 ran. Eine 7970 würde aber ihren Aufpreis ebenfalls wert sein. Der "Flaschenhals" wird weder CPU noch Graka, und wenn dann eher die Graka, weil moderne Spiele bei der CPU nicht so viel power voraussetzen, bei der Grafik aber optional auch extrem Grafikkarten-fordernde Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. 

Klar: IRGENDWANN gibt es ein Spiel, das wegen der Grafikkarte nicht mehr als zB 30 Bilder pro Sekunde schafft, obwohl die CPU mit ner neuen Karte für zB 60 Bilder pro Sekunde reichen würde. Dann "bremst" die Grafikkarte halt. ODER es wird ein Spiel geben, bei dem die CPU maximal 40 Bilder pro Sekunde zulässt, obwohl die Grafikkarte mit ner besseren CPU mehr schaffen würde. DANN bremst die CPU... 

Aber von "Flaschenhals" kann man bis dahin noch lange nicht reden - das würde man nur dann sagen, wenn zB eine AMD 7970 schon jetzt wegen der CPU nicht oder nur ganz wenig besser wäre als eine AMD 7950, DANN wäre die CPU der "Flaschenhals" - oder eben auch im umgekehrten Fall die Graka. Das ist aber noch weit weg. Im Moment beschränkt die Grafikkarte bei Spielen viel mehr, aber dabei reden wir dann auch von Bereichen, bei denen es trotzdem sehr flüssig läuft.

Zu nem i5-3450 passt an sich JEDE Grafikkarte, selbst die stärkste der Welt   und selbst zu einer viel schlechteren, ölteren CPU wie einem AMD X4 965 oder Intel Q9500 könnte man immer noch bedenkenlos eine 7950 oder 7970 einbauen.


2. evlt. sind da spezielle Vorgaben für Energie oder Langlauf-Eignung dabei, so dass manche sehr teuer sind, oder aber die Modelle sind ganz einfach nur schon länger eingekauft worden, als Festplatten noch teurer waren. Grundsätzlich ist für einen normalen Gamer-PC jede Platte mit 7200U/Min passend, evlt drauf achten, dass es keine "eco" oder "green" ist.

3. wüsste da keinen Grund, warum man das machen sollte, außer dass halt bei EINER großen PLatte gleich alle Daten weg sind, wenn die mal kaputtgeht. Aber aus dem Grund nimmt man idR sowieso eine zweite kleinere PLatte dazu oder nutzt eine externe, um regelmäßig zumindest die wichtigen Dateien zu sichern.

4. das ist zumindest alles andere als normal. Mit 64bit-Windows müsste das RAM voll erkannt werden.

5. bitte


----------



## Bone-Hunter89 (14. Februar 2013)

Vielen dank für die Erläuterungen  

Ich habe mich jetzt für eine 7970 entschieden, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher welche Version? Referenzdesign? Übertaktete? Oder gleich Ghz Edition? 
Hauptsorge ist bei mir die Lautstärke bei der Ghz Edition, soll ja 8 Sonne statt 4 bei der normalen sein. Weiß jemand bessere Designs von 3. Herstellern? 

zum Mainboard: Das Gigabyte H77 Mainboard ist bei Hardware Versand derzeit ausverkauft, tut es auch dieses hier: 
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/72...2C+ATX.article

Was mich aber enorm überfordert ist die Vielfalt an Mainboards! Allein von Gigabyte gibt es ca. 10 mit dem gleichen 77 Chipsatz! Ist das von mir genannte gut? Oder diese besser: 

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/57...2C+ATX.article
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/57...2C+ATX.article
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/57...2C+ATX.article
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/57...2C+ATX.article
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/57...2C+ATX.article
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/57...2C+ATX.article

worauf muss ich da achten?


Was haltet ihr von CPU Kühlern?... ist sowas nötig? Eine durchschnittliche Lautstärke stört mich nicht. Aber was wäre denn da zu empfehlen und was kostet das? (Ich müsste dann ja 2 Kaufen, für die 2 Lüfter, oder?) 

Ich denke auch über eine SSD nach, also falls es gute SSDs mit 128GB gibt, bitte empfehlen, eine größere ist aber zu teuer.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2013)

der Z77 "muss" ja nur dann sein, wenn Du übertakten willst - und das geht wiederum nicht mit dem i5-3450, jedenfalls nicht sinnvoll. Du kannst aber natürlich trotz der nicht-übertaktbaren CPU ein Z77-Board kaufen, und dann wäre das GA-Z77P-D3, was Du nanntest, völlig okay.

Wichtig ist halt: wieviele Steckplätze für welche Art von Zusatzkarten brauchst Du vielleicht? Wieviele USB-Ports hinten willst Du? Und wieviele Onboard zum Anschluss eines Frontpanels mit USB und/oder Cardreader? Und onboard auch USB3.0 wichtig? Wieviele Gehäuselüfter willst Du unbedingt direkt auf dem Board anschließen?

Wenn die Dinge alles erfüllt sind, dann nimm einfach ein Board, was dies zum geringsten Preis bietet.


CPU Kühler würd ich durchaus einen nehmen, muss aber keiner über 20-25€. zB Alpenföhn Sella oder Civetta, oder Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO. Es kann aber sein, dass der Intel.Kühler Dir reicht - kannst ja mal ohne Extra-Kühler testen, und wenn es doch zu laut ist, bestellst Du nen Kühler nach.


und was meinst Du mit "2 kaufen für die 2 Lüfter" ? ALso: auf der CPU ist ein Kühler, der fast immer nur EINEN Lüfter hat. Im Gehäuse wiederum sind nochmal ein oder mehrere Lüfter, die kann man ersetzen, wenn die mitgelieferten zu laut sein sollten. Und den Lüfter von der GRafikkarte wechselt man an sich nie, das machen nur echte "Hardwarefreaks", weil das auch nicht unbedingt vorgesehen ist und es wenig extraKühler für Grafikkarten gibt.

Bei der Graka: nimm lieber eine Version mit 2 Lüftern, die können dann bei weniger Umdrehungen gleichviel Luft befördern wie nur EIN Lüfter und sind somit leiser. Recht gut und günstig ist eine Gigabyte 7970, die ist ganz nebenbei auch schon was übertaktet. 


SSD: ne Samsung 840 wäre da zu empfehlen,


----------



## Bone-Hunter89 (16. Februar 2013)

Danke nochmals!!!  
Ich nehme die Samsung 840, allerdings welche soll ich nehmen? Da gibt es ein Kit, auf dem Bild sind Kabel usw., heißt dass das ich bei der anderen seperat die Anschlusskabel kaufen muss?!? 
Die normale: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SSD 840 120GB SATA 6Gb/s
Hier das Kit hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SSD 840 Kit 120GB SATA 6Gb/s

Mit den Kühlern hab ich die CPU mit den Gehäuselüftern verwechselt, deshalb 2. Ich habe mittlerweile mich schlau gemacht, der boxed Kühler scheint doch recht laut zu sein. Da möchte ich lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen und einen CPU Lüfter kaufen. 
Zu den Gehäuselüftern, in meinem Gehäuse Bitfenix Colossus sind wohl 2x 230mm Lüfter drin. Ich denke bei der Größe werden die Leise sein (je größer, je leiser, oder?), von daher werd ich die wohl behalten. 

Ansonsten habe ich mein System grundlegend umgeändert, jetzt gibts auch einen praktischen Geizhals link 
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Die 3570 CPU nehme ich wegen des nur geringen Aufpreises zum 3450. Das Gehäuse ist nicht verhandelbar, es sieht einfach genial aus  Beim Netzteil glaube ich das 580 Watt teil ist richtig, bin mir da aber nicht sicher. Hab in nem FAQ in nem anderen Hardware Forum gelesen, dass ein Netzteil nicht mehr als zu 2/3 ausgelastet sein sollte um Langlebigkeit zu gewährleisten, daher so viel Watt. 

Einzig beim CPU Kühler bin ich echt überfragt, die die du genannt hast sehen alle ähnlich aus, ich bin mir absolut nicht sicher welcher der Beste ist. Auch stelle ich mir die Frage ob der Lüfter 92 oder 120mm groß sein soll. Was mich auch stutzig gemacht hat, ist dass Hardware Versand keine großen oder schweren CPU Kühler verbaut, weil sonst Transportschäden auftreten können... da ich bald umziehe macht mich das doch nachdenklich...

abgesehen von den 3 die du mir empfohlen hast 
(EKL Alpenf
EKL Alpenf
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)

sind mir noch diese ins Auge gefallen: 
Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) (100700559) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Welchen würdest du nehmen? Oder gibt es noch einen besseren nicht genannten? Ich möchte meine CPU intel i5 3570 nicht übertakten.

Ist ansonsten die Zusammenstellung gut? Weitere Verbesserungsvorschläge sind sehr willkommen


----------



## Bone-Hunter89 (17. Februar 2013)

ich werde mir Sonntag Abend folgenden PC bestellen, es sei denn jemand hat noch Verbesserungstipps:

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Kosten bei Hardware Versand ca. 1170. 

Einzig bei den Lüfter bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher, aufgrund der 400g Gewichtsbeschränkung fürs einbauen bei HV, schwanke ich zwischen
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und Thermalright True Spirit 90 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hab wenige Tests gefunden, aber mal war ersterer und mal zweiterer besser...


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2013)

Ich seh im Link nichts drinstehen, vlt nur temporär oder per Login zu sehen?


Den Kühler könntest Du natürlich auch selber einbauen. Die meisten Gehäuse haben im Mainboard-Blech ein Loch, so dass Du auch "unter" den CPU-Sockel rankommst, wenn Du auch das rechte Seitenteil des Gehäuses abnimmst. Falls das überhaupt nötig ist.

Ansonsten dürften die beiden Kühler sich nicht viel tun, ich finde den Coolermaster was anprechender.


----------



## Bone-Hunter89 (17. Februar 2013)

selbst montieren lasse ich diesmal noch bleiben, das wird schon nicht zu laut. 

jetzt sollte der Link funktionieren: 
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2013)

Nö, man sieht Deine Wunschliste nicht


----------



## Bone-Hunter89 (17. Februar 2013)

hmm das liegt am Forum, auch wenn ich hier auf meinen link klicke, lande ich beim PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich... sehr komisch. Egal, jetzt ist eh alles klar werd mir das H77 board mit i5 3570 +2x4gb ram, 2TB Festplatte + SSD Samsung 840 120GB + Gigabyte 7970 Ghz edition, mit Be Quiet straight power 580W CM im genial aussehenden Bifenix Colossus tower mit Cooler Master CPU Kühler usw. holen


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2013)

jo, das scheint zu passen.


----------



## Bone-Hunter89 (18. Februar 2013)

habs bestellt, danke für die Beratung! Werd sicher viel Spaß mit ihm haben


----------

